# Best Plastic Tubs for Housing?



## k_orbz (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi just wondering what plastic tubs people use for their Ts housing.

Would like to see whose got some good ideas.

Terrestrial, Arboreal and for slings and where to get.

I want to share one I used, just rehoused about 3 weeks ago.. Rehoused because I feel the old ones I used where small.

I use *Thumbs Up Boot Box* from TescoDirect @ £3 each free collection on you nearest Tesco Direct counter.










I would say it's great for Terrestrials.


----------



## Lottieee (Nov 6, 2012)

I use the clear AMAC acrylic boxes they come in a variety of sizes and are great for slings and juveniles, I order them in large amounts from the US because other wise with the shipping it isn't worth it but for adults I use the Exo Terra terrariums 45 x 45 and 60 x 45 range.

*(-AMAC acrylic boxes; pictures from google-)*


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Freebie sweet jars from the local newsagents or here: Clear plastic sweet jar containers/tubs/jars with screw lids for arboreals and deep diggers.

Braplast boxes, sweet tubs, lock-n-locks etc for frugal housing.

Pet shop a few miles from me sells 'Curv-e Keepers' cheaper than I've been able to find them online, they do a whole range of sizes so I have quite a few of those, the lids are a really secure fit so much better than the cheapo ones from the likes of Wilkinsons etc.









Deli cups for slings I just keep from buying stuff like humous, dips etc from the supermarket.


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Lottieee said:


> I use the clear AMAC acrylic boxes they come in a variety of sizes and are great for slings and juveniles, I order them in large amounts from the US because other wise with the shipping it isn't worth it but for adults I use the Exo Terra terrariums 45 x 45 and 60 x 45 range.
> 
> *(-AMAC acrylic boxes; pictures from google-)*
> image
> ...


I would love some acrylic ones like that, I'm actually in the US right now and can't find them anywhere 
Arboreal and fossorial slings/juvies i use these:
Plastic Smoothie Cups and Lids
Terrestrial slings/juvies these:
8fl.oz Microlite Deli Pot Clear and Lid (50)
Large juvenile/adult arboreals I buy tall glass front-opening ones from Terraristika Hamm.
Large juvenile/adult fossorials and terrestrials I generally use these depending on the size of the spider.
HotUKDeals - plastic boxes 3 for £8.49 at poundstretcher
And at £8.49 for 3 its not half bad.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

dragon's den said:


> I would love some acrylic ones like that, I'm actually in the US right now and can't find them anywhere


Plastic Display Boxes : victory:


----------



## Lottieee (Nov 6, 2012)

Veyron said:


> Plastic Display Boxes : victory:


I emailed them about delivering to the UK and asked what their damage policy was because obviously there is the potential for these to get broken or cracked and they said


> Our usual damage policy is to replace with what was broken or cracked in the shipping. However, because you are located International, the costs for us to ship anything will be too much. We may have to reconsider shipment of the AMAC to any International destinations at this time. We apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> Thank you-
> The Hobby Company


To make the shipping worth it, its normally between £45-100+ depending on what you order. It's better to order a large amount of them in my opinion and if they arrived broken, cracked or badly scratched then it would be a huge disappointment and even more so if the company you ordered from wouldn't replace them, you also have to pay VAT and Import duty plus occasionally handling fees depending on who delivers the items. You get a letter or phone call saying how much you owe and once you have paid it then your items get delivered.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Lottieee said:


> I emailed them about delivering to the UK and asked what their damage policy was because obviously there is the potential for these to get broken or cracked and they saidTo make the shipping worth it, its normally between £45-100+ depending on what you order. It's better to order a large amount of them in my opinion and if they arrived broken, cracked or badly scratched then it would be a huge disappointment and even more so if the company you ordered from wouldn't replace them, you also have to pay VAT and Import duty plus occasionally handling fees depending on who delivers the items. You get a letter or phone call saying how much you owe and once you have paid it then your items get delivered.


I meant for dragons den cos he said he can't find any over the pond :blush:


----------



## Lottieee (Nov 6, 2012)

Veyron said:


> I meant for dragons den cos he said he can't find any over the pond :blush:


I noticed after I posted the reply :lol2:

The Container Store might be the best, they have a better range available.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I've used the top tub but I would recommend covering the vents at the sides as they are quite wide. I had an angry goliath in one very temporarily and she could flick hairs out of the vents until I covered them with stretched tights lol. I don't like them to be honest as you can't see the spiders as they're opaque. You also have to take off the entire lid to water etc, so not great for aggressive species.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I use AMJO boxes for a lot of things.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

I'm using deli pots, lunch boxes & cereal containers for smaller Ts & large flat faunariums & RUBS for my larger Ts.


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Veyron said:


> Plastic Display Boxes : victory:


We're in Orlando.
There is also no container store here i checked 
Tried Michaels crafts and wal mart.
Trying Hobby Lobby sunday.


----------



## Lottieee (Nov 6, 2012)

dragon's den said:


> We're in Orlando.
> There is also no container store here i checked
> Tried Michaels crafts and wal mart.
> Trying Hobby Lobby sunday.


The Container Store ships via UPS and they do ship to Orlando, just order through their website


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Lottieee said:


> The Container Store ships via UPS and they do ship to Orlando, just order through their website


I know, and I only just realised this today and I think it's too late


----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)

just get loads of these Wilko Fish Tank/Vivarium 10ltr | Aquariums | | Domestic Bird & Fish from Wilkinson Plus


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah I bought a load of those as rat show tanks years ago, they were so cheap (about £4) and essentially identical to the Exo Terras in function. I gave them away before I ever had a T though after giving up rat breeding. The only thing I don't like about them is that they have a lot of height for little floor space, so they are almost in between an arboreal and terrestrial setup. Unless you have small/juvi terrestrials and literally nearly fill them to the roof with substrate lol.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't know if the ones at my local Wilko are just a bad batch, but the lids aren't very secure on all the ones there, they don't seem to clip on at all well.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

boxofsorrows said:


> I don't know if the ones at my local Wilko are just a bad batch, but the lids aren't very secure on all the ones there, they don't seem to clip on at all well.


Na they all seem like that. I stack them


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah the lids tend to be a bit naff on them lol.


----------



## k_orbz (Sep 8, 2009)

Cheap Arboreal Tubs or such anyone?


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Na they all seem like that. I stack them


What about the top tank ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

k_orbz said:


> Cheap Arboreal Tubs or such anyone?


Take a trip down to the local poundland once a week and see what they have new in stock.

I do/did and got these a while ago (bottom shelf from poundland , top shelf from ASDA)


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

PeterUK said:


> Take a trip down to the local poundland once a week and see what they have new in stock.
> 
> I do/did and got these a while ago (bottom shelf from poundland , top shelf from ASDA)
> 
> image


a shop near me as the top ones 2 for a pound and the bottom a pound each they have the square ones to lol


----------



## k_orbz (Sep 8, 2009)

KathyM said:


> I've used the top tub but I would recommend covering the vents at the sides as they are quite wide. I had an angry goliath in one very temporarily and she could flick hairs out of the vents until I covered them with stretched tights lol. I don't like them to be honest as you can't see the spiders as they're opaque. You also have to take off the entire lid to water etc, so not great for aggressive species.


The ones I have are actually good enough, they are not really that opaque. I was even able to identify the sex of my B smithi looking through it. And the holes on the side are perfect and gives me less troubles in adding holes. =)

_(Talking about the thumbs up boot box from TescoDirect.)_


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Yep it's the same box they sell in Morrisons for about £2. I have a few here. I wouldn't class a smithi as an aggressive species though so they're fine for them. You can see through them a bit but I would prefer a clear one, especially for spiddies you need to know exactly where they are before going in lol. That said, I wouldn't personally want to go down the food/shoe box route for anything aggressive cos again you have the problem of having to totally open the top to do any maintenance. Especially on these because you can't just lift one end due to the way they "snap" on.


----------



## k_orbz (Sep 8, 2009)

KathyM said:


> Yep it's the same box they sell in Morrisons for about £2. I have a few here. I wouldn't class a smithi as an aggressive species though so they're fine for them. You can see through them a bit but I would prefer a clear one, especially for spiddies you need to know exactly where they are before going in lol. That said, I wouldn't personally want to go down the food/shoe box route for anything aggressive cos again you have the problem of having to totally open the top to do any maintenance. Especially on these because you can't just lift one end due to the way they "snap" on.


OK. =)

I'm doing fine with my P murinus and P lugardi with it atm.  I guess it's a matter of preference. ^^


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

k_orbz said:


> Cheap Arboreal Tubs or such anyone?


Gallon sweet jars! 

They are amazing, you can normally get them for free at traditional sweetshops


----------



## k_orbz (Sep 8, 2009)

Veyron said:


> What about the top tank ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


When I made a google search about _Top Tank_ this is what I get.. :blush:










:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

Wilco are doing clear 2L containers _Wilco keep it fresh and sealed container They are 22 x 13 x 8 cm (H x W x D) and cost £4.00. Not as cheap as some containers but as stated they are clear. The lid has a rubber seal and has to be lifted totally off. I don`t know how easy it is to drill, but I have melted ventilation holes no problem._


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

Clear plastic sweet jar containers/tubs/jars with screw lids

these are fab for arboreals


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Poundland. Got most of mine from there.

Also the wilko ones too


----------

